# HP 35s Memory Full



## JavaJim (Apr 30, 2010)

I took the plunge and decided to try out the HP 35s. I was working my way thorough the user's guide and trying out some of the examples. I entered the Time Value of Money equation per the user's guide and I keep getting the "MEMORY FULL" message. I got this before when trying out another example and I had to delete saved equations and programs before the message went away.

There is no way that I have come anywhere close to the 30k of user RAM that is stated in the specs. I simply entered a short equation for the area of a circle that was about 15 bytes and then I entered the TVM equation that is 41 bytes. I stored some values in the statistical registers and those were only a few bytes.

I'm starting to get really peeved. I had decided to use the Casio fx-115ES and it works fine but I wanted programmability options. I'm an old school HP-41CX and HP-48 user so I thought I'd give HP a whirl but HP calcs sure ain't like they used to be if this is any indication.

Anybody else have this problem or did I just get a lemon?


----------



## Paul S (Apr 30, 2010)

That is strange. I have had many equations entered into memory and never ever got an out of memory message. Even on the 33 which has less memory, I have had many long programs entered and never ran out of memory. Maybe try the reset button on the back? Maybe you did get a bad one, and that would suck.

Here is a good site for some more programs, and talks about memory, if you get yours to work. HP35s Stuff


----------



## JavaJim (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and the link. Have you ever tried the TVM program given on page 17-2 of the user manual and also available at the following link?

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac.../user_guide.pdf

I enter the program and get the correct checksum and byte length. Still, my calculator craps out even when I have cleared all other user memories. I'm really bummed out.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 30, 2010)

JavaJim said:


> I enter the program and get the correct checksum and byte length. Still, my calculator craps out even when I have cleared all other user memories. I'm really bummed out.



I have entered the TVM program. I also bought the book for the HP 33 equations and entered a bunch of those equations into the 35 in addition to the TVM program and still did not get that message. Something must not be right, you should be able to put hundreds of equations into the 35 before you run out of memory!


----------



## JavaJim (May 1, 2010)

Well, I tried the [blue]-&gt; [CLEAR]-&gt;3 to clear all and it didn't make a difference.

Then, I tried another reset key stroke sequence, [C][GTO], holding both keys simultaneously and it didn't make a difference.

Then, I tried resetting the calculator with the reset button on the back and it didn't make a difference.

Finally, I tried the granddaddy of memory clearing key stroke sequences, [C][R/S]_, holding all three keys simultaneously. The screen displayed MEMORY CLEAR. Then, I checked [Yellow][MEM] and it showed 30,087 bytes of program memory. Success!_

_
_

_
Previously, the display showed only 220 bytes of program memory. Maybe the memory was scrambled during factory testing or maybe I still had memory allocated to all of the numerical integration examples that I ran earlier, although I did execute the clear equations and clear program functions. I'm not sure what happened but it seems to be working now. Maybe this will help some other poor soul who might end up with the same problem._

_
_

_
_


----------



## EM_PS (May 1, 2010)

^ So its not dead Jim!

congrats on saving it :thumbs:


----------



## miloc (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm also using the HP35S to solve the value of money problems fast. I did enter the formula and got no errors. I used the method described here: http://peexamhp35s.blogspot.com/ General equation for P/A, F/A, etc. very useful and a time saver (no need to interpolate i from the cerm tables).


----------

